# Hothead Games releases Kard Combat, free on iOS



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*14th July 2011 12:41 PM*

Darren Allan







 Hothead Games has released Kard Combat, a strategy card game which is a free download on the iOS App Store.

 If you’ve heard of Richard Garfield, the creator of a certain little card game by the name of Magic: The Gathering, then you’ll probably be quite excited to learn that he was a Co-Designer on this project.

 The idea is to battle your way up the black tower, facing an opponent on every floor and using your cards to best them, earning upgrades and new cards in the process.

 It works exactly how you’d expect, with each player’s wizard having a health score, and placing cards which are monsters, characters or spells down on the play area.

 They also have a separate hit-point total, and attack the enemy every turn (with his cards attacking you). Battle continues until one mage dies – if you want to see the game in action, then check out a sample bout on YouTube.

 The free version of Kard Combat comes with over 40 cards – sorry, we should call them “kards” – four mage classes and five tower battles. There’s also three single duels available, although turn-based multiplayer battles aren’t limited at all.

 Those who like the game and wish to fork out a dollar can get hold of the full 33 battles for the tower and unlimited single duels, not to mention over a hundred new cards. Sorry again, kards.

 You can also earn new kards (we remembered that time, see) by defeating opponents and climbing the tower.

 Richard Garfield enthused: “For years I’ve wanted to create a Magic-like experience for people who play video games. Kard Combat on iPhone and iPad does this and is simple enough for anyone to pick up and play, but with plenty of depth for the hard core player. Hothead has created a truly magical game.”

 If you grab the free download inside the next week, you’ll get a couple of bonuses – a +1 Life Crystal Shard and Catastrophe, one of the most powerful cards in the game.

 What? Oh yes, one of the most powerful kards, we meant. The game looks fun, despite the slightly silly naming konvention.


----------

